# First Time Tt Owner, A 312Bh



## branlor (Jul 7, 2010)

My family and I are the proud owners of a 312BH, we get to pick it up Friday!!!! We have 3 children ages 3, 10, and 14 so this is going to GREAT!! Will post pics when we get it home!!!!


----------



## Blake Family (Mar 24, 2010)

Congrats !!!


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Wow that is stepping in Bigtime with a 312BH.

You will love your Outback!!!

Congrats..

KB


----------



## DocDzl (Apr 24, 2010)

branlor said:


> My family and I are the proud owners of a 312BH, we get to pick it up Friday!!!! We have 3 children ages 3, 10, and 14 so this is going to GREAT!! Will post pics when we get it home!!!!


Great choice for a growing family!!! Enjoy every moment.

Best Wishes & Happy Camping

Carl & Margo
Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome! We too were "jumper ins" Our first TT was a 29bhs, and our second TT was and is a 29rls!! Enjoy every moment!!
So we know how many in your family, and what your TT is, but what's your TV, location, etc.??


----------



## branlor (Jul 7, 2010)

ember said:


> Welcome! We too were "jumper ins" Our first TT was a 29bhs, and our second TT was and is a 29rls!! Enjoy every moment!!
> So we know how many in your family, and what your TT is, but what's your TV, location, etc.??


ok updated the info,saw your pick of your TV and was tickled, my husbands truck has smoke stacks as well,,,, DH's truck is raised 6.5in with 37in tires to go with those stacks LOL.Thanx for the welcome. Lori


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

How exciting, bet you can hardly wait, congrats!!


----------



## col. Sanders crew (Sep 28, 2007)

branlor said:


> My family and I are the proud owners of a 312BH, we get to pick it up Friday!!!! We have 3 children ages 3, 10, and 14 so this is going to GREAT!! Will post pics when we get it home!!!!


 Congrats ! We have a 300BH bought new late last year, we absolutely love it, we upgraded from a 21RS. You will love all the room in the 312 BH, especially with the kids ! Again Congrats, and Happy Camping !!


----------

